# Gum in Gar's hair



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of things to try ( http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Gum-out-of-Your-Hair ). I cannot tell you which one works best (if any) because we never got that problem yet.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Goo Gone is gr8 for getting out gum. It is citrus powered and I would think okay to put on hair.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was going to recommend either smooth peanut butter, cooking oil, or mayonnaise.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Goo Gone is gr8 for getting out gum. It is citrus powered and I would think okay to put on hair.


Doesn't it have petroleum products in it ??? Seems I remember it does and would be toxic.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've heard all these remedies work. Also ice. Freeze it then break it away. I don't know how still a dog would sit for ice, though....Ike would try to eat it. Good Luck


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Spray some 'Pam' on it and let it soak ~5 min. And a trick I've learned with burrs and pine sap....don't try to pull the burr/sap/gum out of the hair. Hold the offending object and pull the wisps of hair away from it.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I would try peanut butter to help work the hair loose from the gum. Dax had 2 pieces of old gum stuck on him, one on his leg and another on his chest... but it wasn't too bad or close to the skin, so I was able to cut it off of him.


Tiffany


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used peanut butter to get gum out of the kids hair and it worked well. Knock on wood, Argos hasn't had that happen yet.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Funny you should ask this question as we are having the same problem with Tanner (blonde) , it got stuck when we went to a softball game.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

As a last resort... you could have him buzzed in that area. Have a groomer or vet take the fur off down to the skin.


----------

